# What do we have here then ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

This










and that



:thumb:

Hopefully see them at Waxstock


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Custom polisher casing?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Torch?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

tool box or storage container?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Who cares, i want one


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks like some kind of transfer/sticker...?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

A dw branded jaffa cake holder which is water proof?


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

This man is a genius ^^


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pittsy said:


> A dw branded jaffa cake holder which is water proof?


And I thought Nobody was going to guess it ! :tumbleweed:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> And I thought Nobody was going to guess it ! :tumbleweed:


It seems obvious to me


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

A case for machine pads


----------



## SilentJB (Jun 1, 2015)

It's a pop up gazeebo all packed away in box for those people that don't have a big enough garage to detail in... :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

A present for Alfieharley1 seeing as I'm getting married in 3 weeks time!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

The first one looks like you are sponsoring R2D2 in the new Star Wars movie!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Make sure you Pop along to see us at Waxstock to check out whats it the photos !!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Make sure you Pop along to see us at Waxstock to check out whats it the photos !!!


The hell with that, i'm coming to say hello and pinch your biccies first and foremost :lol:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Ooo, with that picture it looks like a DW hose filter kit...


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like an exhaust tail pipe.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

i am going to guess that is a water bottle with DW branding


----------



## macfxd (Jun 15, 2015)

Sticker!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm thinking bottle , can we have another sneaky picture pleaseee Bill


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I'm thinking bottle , can we have another sneaky picture pleaseee Bill


Come and find us Saturday


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Come and find us Saturday


I'm not there Saturday  Sunday I will be however  or I'll just message Kimo to do some snooping for me lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

It's a torch.....10 points to Krim?  :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kriminal said:


> It's a torch.....10 points to Krim?  :thumb:


very good shout . I was debating on a Lenser but think this may be out of budget  already spent out before I get there lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> It's a torch.....10 points to Krim?  :thumb:


Was my guess too on the second post lol

Only a couple of days till we find out


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Was my guess too on the second post lol
> 
> Only a couple of days till we find out


You can text me tomorrow lol. Oh and you should be slaving away still prepping till early hours lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> You can text me tomorrow lol. Oh and you should be slaving away still prepping till early hours lol


Still ****ing it down 

Wish I had another 2 days tbh


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Still ****ing it down
> 
> Wish I had another 2 days tbh


If you needed somewhere mate you should have asked would have been able to find somewhere and help you out


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh Whiz, you're such a Teaze


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Is it a vuvezela lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

One of the DW specials


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Me want


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Kimo said:


> Me want


Pop and see us :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pittsy just for you DW 10 birthday special edition Rupes


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Pop and see us :thumb:


Will be doing mate, just got to finish prep on car haha


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Pittsy just for you DW 10 birthday special edition Rupes


Flipping heck, that is nice


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Not meaning to nit-pick WHIZ, but that pad doesn't look like it's on right - you should know how fussy we all are on here  :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> Not meaning to nit-pick WHIZ, but that pad doesn't look like it's on right - you should know how fussy we all are on here  :thumb:


Jeez, there is always one isn't there eh??


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> Jeez, there is always one isn't there eh??


I couldn't resist


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> I couldn't resist


You do know that this sort of thing incurs a penalty, don't you


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> You do know that this sort of thing incurs a penalty, don't you


Hmmm.....that must be in the small print of the rules and regs!   :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> Hmmm.....that must be in the small print of the rules and regs!   :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Kriminal said:


> Not meaning to nit-pick WHIZ, but that pad doesn't look like it's on right - you should know how fussy we all are on here  :thumb:


It hasn't got a pad on ... That's the backing plate :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> It hasn't got a pad on ... That's the backing plate :lol:


Smart-a$$.....well that ain't on straight either


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Pittsy just for you DW 10 birthday special edition Rupes


Woo hoo. Go me - after years of being frequently wrong about stuff I actually got something right.

I'm going to have a COOKIE.

Me.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It was a thing of beauty, as were the regular Rupes and Flex machines. I stayed away from those two stalls as it could have been very expensive.


----------

